# Wasatch Limited Entry Elk



## drbaese (May 17, 2015)

Hi guys,

Just found out I drew my Wasatch Multi Hunt Limited Entry Elk Tag. Planning on starting scouting next month, any info on the unit would be appreciated.


----------



## Igottabigone (Oct 4, 2007)

Its a big unit


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Be sure to scout the Avinaquin area.--------SS


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!Dont be discourged if you dont get a lot of help,some on here are a little leary of first time posters looking for help.Maybe if you have some info of another area your familiar with that you could share you might get better results.Im not familiar with your area so I cant help,try our search button in the right top area and type in what your looking for that might help.Again welcome:yo::welcome:


----------



## berrysblaster (Nov 27, 2013)

Make sure you get a cow tag to go with it.

More than anything else, have realistic expectations for the hunt. On the unit, any bull that cracks the 330-40" is a great bull and shouldn't be passed unless you have secrets that others don't.

On the premium, be patient, the elk will change literally from week to week, that can be frustrating or rewarding. Understand that because elk are in one place one week doesn't mean they will be there the next.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)




----------



## Blackie6 (Jul 7, 2014)

Pm sent


----------



## GSPonPoint (Sep 24, 2008)

*Wasatch LE Elk*

Congratulations on a great tag. The Wasatch is a very large unit. I'd recommend putting some miles on the road and get acquainted with the unit. When I drew the tag I spent the summer driving all over the unit. As the hunt got closer I began to narrow my choice of areas down. By August I new exactly where I planned to be opening morning. I had found an area that I was consistently see good bulls in good numbers.
People can give you insight on areas but really it comes down to you getting out there. 
There are elk all throughout the unit, however, I'd say don't get too discouraged if your not seen a whole lot prior to the archery hunt time frame.
I talked with a guy and his father last year 2 weeks before the archery hunt opened. This guy had a rifle tag and had been logging quite a few hours on the road and on horse back and was very discouraged even to the point he was considering turning in his tag. The elk are there be patient.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

drbaese said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just found out I drew my Wasatch Multi Hunt Limited Entry Elk Tag. Planning on starting scouting next month, any info on the unit would be appreciated.


Start right here:http://utahwildlife.net/forum/12-big-game/116386-so-s-been-while.html

Do a search on "Wasatch elk" --- And read all day..:!:..literally.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Helped my two brothers each of the last two years on the muzzy hunt. That is a unit that I'd actually love to hunt with a rifle in hand. 

I'd be willing to pass on some information to you. There is a lot of doom and gloom about the Wasatch, and the future is a little bleak if changes don't come. But the future is not now for big bull hunting. There are going to be some great bulls killed on that unit this year. Hopefully one of them is killed by you!


----------



## blkchev5 (Apr 26, 2015)

I have not seen the results of this years drawing. Still waiting .Have 10 bonus points and did put in for Wasatch Unit, Was above Currant Creek last week calling coyotes and seen about 150 head of elk from just below reservoir to top of Lake Basin . Also
more deer than I have seen in years.... There is a lot of growth and feed there this year elk will be all over this area...


----------



## blkchev5 (Apr 26, 2015)

*Wasatch Unit*



drbaese said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just found out I drew my Wasatch Multi Hunt Limited Entry Elk Tag. Planning on starting scouting next month, any info on the unit would be appreciated.


I have seen elk in this area starting below Currant Creek Res. all the way along the road to the top of Lake Basin Summit. That is as high as you can get right now....Drifts pretty deep. Some just starting antler growth.
I have not seen results for this years drawing as I have put in for this unit also.... Good Luck Hunting


----------



## berrysblaster (Nov 27, 2013)

Vanilla said:


> Helped my two brothers each of the last two years on the muzzy hunt. That is a unit that I'd actually love to hunt with a rifle in hand.
> 
> I'd be willing to pass on some information to you. There is a lot of doom and gloom about the Wasatch, and the future is a little bleak if changes don't come. But the future is not now for big bull hunting. There are going to be some great bulls killed on that unit this year. Hopefully one of them is killed by you!


This is true! I'll be guiding an archer and a rifle guy hopefully with some luck two of those great Bulls will have my hunters behind them!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Best of luck to you, BB. I'm sure with your know-how they'll have all the chances in the world to kill great bulls. Can't wait to see the scouting vids get up on Facebook!


----------



## drbaese (May 17, 2015)

Thanks guys for the posts. First time ever posting on a board! I'll start scouting the weekend after memorial and keep this thread going, and share some info on what I'm seeing on the mountain. Off to catch some kokes at the gorge this weekend.


----------



## Igottabigone (Oct 4, 2007)

Feel free to post about your Gorge trip. We'd love to hear about it. Some of us have never been there and are considering a trip there this summer and need a little advise on how to get it done.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Pm sent


----------



## drbaese (May 17, 2015)

Hi guys, I've spent three days driving the unit and am starting to get a good feel for the area. Spotted 30 plus elk this morning, six bulls with a couple looking like they'll hit 340 plus. Cant believe how many deer I saw, counted over 30 four point bucks! Still trying to decide where to start hiking. Ordered a camera adapter for my scope, hopefully I'll have some pics to post next time. By the way the Gorge trip was awesome, filled four limits of 4+ pound kokanee and netted a nice 6 pound bow.


----------



## chia6 (Jun 30, 2015)

A lot of hunters hunt the cascade area up af canyon or up hobble creek. There are many dirt roads by cascade, id recommend riding those and glassing up all the canyons. Left hand up hobble is a good area, but the road is pretty rough. There are 380+ bulls on the unit, but the 330-350 is a more realistic goal.


----------



## OldEphraim (Mar 6, 2011)

PM sent.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I now know of 4 Wasatch LE elk permits that are being surrenderd....

Happening kinda early this year-----------


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Good news for 4 lucky hunters coming!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> Good news for 4 lucky hunters coming!


One of them IS a premium permit!

He thinking of turning it in Monday......

Another interesting Wasatch note,
Looking at the draw odds, only took 4+ points to draw the LE archery this year.


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

goofy elk said:


> I now know of 4 Wasatch LE elk permits that are being surrenderd....
> 
> Happening kinda early this year-----------


Random question, if the surrendered tag is say Muzzy would they maybe call an applicant with an archery tag or rifle tag? Or would they stay in the muzzy pool?

Just wondering because I didnt draw but would sure love a phone call from the DWR!


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

goofy elk said:


> One of them IS a premium permit!
> 
> He thinking of turning it in Monday......
> 
> ...


I wonder how many higher point holders jumped ship on the unit. I had 3 points and didn't draw out hoping that I would.


----------



## Dahlmer (Sep 12, 2007)

tallbuck said:


> Random question, if the surrendered tag is say Muzzy would they maybe call an applicant with an archery tag or rifle tag? Or would they stay in the muzzy pool?
> 
> Just wondering because I didnt draw but would sure love a phone call from the DWR!


If the surrendered tag is a Muzzy tag then it will be offered to a muzzy applicant.


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

Dahlmer said:


> If the surrendered tag is a Muzzy tag then it will be offered to a muzzy applicant.


Thanks for answering that dumb question....


----------



## berrysblaster (Nov 27, 2013)

I find it funny that guys are turning back tags on a unit with Bulls like this running around....






That being said I have suggested that guys who are in the upper echelon of points think very carefully about putting in here. Personally I don't think it's worth more than 5 archery points, 10 muzz and 14 rifle....but that's just me


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

berrysblaster said:


> I find it funny that guys are turning back tags on a unit with Bulls like this running around....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's a nice elk!!!! but when they go to have it scored, they can't be telling their friends it's anything less than a 380 bull.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

berrysblaster said:


> I find it funny that guys are turning back tags on a unit with Bulls like this running around....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is an awesome bull! I hope you get one of your clients on that bull. Would love to see pics once on the ground. Just a pretty beast! I saw video yesterday of a 6x7 Wasatch bull that would make anyone that turns their tag in squirm a little bit. It was a stud. I'd kill it on any unit anywhere in the state and be totally satisfied.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

That was a awesome bull. if it only took 4 points to draw this year. Im golden when i put in.


----------



## LaytonArcher (Jul 13, 2009)

Berryblaster,

You link to the vimeo video won't open for me....is it posted anywhere else. Would love to have a look at the bull.

LA


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Nice private bull


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Oops private property bull???? Berry or public.


----------



## berrysblaster (Nov 27, 2013)

hazmat said:


> Oops private property bull???? Berry or public.


Mostly public, there is a small 100 acre private near there but he's not on it often


----------

